# Marijuana Amount Chart



## s|ean (Mar 26, 2008)

anyone have any charts that show how much a gram should look like? ounce? etc that way people will have a rough estimate of how much weed they really got etc.


----------



## kingpapawawa (Mar 29, 2008)

buy a scale


----------



## jomal206 (Mar 29, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


> buy a scale





How much it weighs compared to how it looks depends on about 10 things...so you really can't make a justification showing a picture of an ounce.....I've seen ounces smaller than a fist, and I've seen ounces that take put entire ziploc bags......


----------



## s|ean (Mar 30, 2008)

alright, well thanks the reply. =)


----------

